# Lonely in Piemonte



## Twinkle Canelli

Hi

I'm new to this expat forum thing and not sure how it works.... but.... I've been living in Italy for 2 years now with my 13 year old daughter. It's been tough on us both, but finally things have turned a corner for her and she is totally fluent, thriving at school and her social life is just starting to flourish. Since we arrived, I have concentrated on her and my needs have been put on hold. Now that she doesn't need me so much, I am disallusioned to realise that I am no further forward than when I first arrived. My Italian is still rubbish, I have made no friends, and quiet frankly I'm bored and lonely. I've done my best to find a job but work is scarce here even for the Italians. Now I'm trying to find unpaid work just so that I can mix with people and learn the language and I've even approached the local dog rescue place and been turned down as a volunteer! 

I'm not about to chuck it all in and retreat back to the UK now things have finally started working out for my daughter, but I really need somebody to talk to!!! My confidence has dipped so low that I find I hardly want to get out of bed in the mornings. The less you do, the less you want to do..... I did join a yoga class for a few months, but it was expensive and although things aren't that difficult financially, it seemed a bit of a luxury so I bought a dvd from Amazon instead! Sometimes I find I can go for a week or 10 days without speaking to another soul.... my daughter usually has IPod earphones plugged in all the time and sniggers at my attempts to speak Italian... My man works away for 2 or 3 months at a time to finance the building of our dream house here so I really am all alone most of the time, and he can't understand what I've got to complain about. 

About me.... I'm late 40s but feel as if I'm much younger!!! I'm interested in cooking, gardening, shopping, dogs, cats and horses and have two children but the oldest at 28 is still in London. 

If there is anyone out there near Canelli/Asti/Alba/Aqui Terme please get in touch and save my sanity.... otherwise, I'm very grateful to any suggestions and words of wisdom from anyone elsewhere.......


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Lots keep saying they want to meet up and have coffee with someone.

It just needs someone to say... I will be at such and such coffee house at 11 am on the 12th never.. hope someone can come along and say hello 


keep posting in the forum as it helps your post to get hit

maiden


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you have access to Torino, you could try contacting the International Women's Club of Torino: IWCT - Website They are into networking - and have an international base of members. Definitely worth a look-see.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Evo7

Hi reading your message I almost feel I have written it, I feel the same,been in Italy for 5 yrs still can't speak the language as I seem to be confined to the house most days, I think sometimes i'm going crazy when i'm talking to my dog & 2 guinea pigs haha, I love animals.
I'm living in Liguria 5 mins from the sea i'm early 30's no children, I don't know what to suggest but I understand exactly how you feel.Where about's in the UK are you from?Hope to you hear from you soon Sara


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Hi Sara

Great to hear from you. Is that my prognosis? 5 years and things will still be the same?!! No!!! I came here from Caterham/Purley in Surrey (near Croydon) to give my daughter a better life and education - and I thought it would be better for me too, 

What about you? Where are you from? And how far are you from Savona or Genova? I'm about and hour and a bit north from both... Amanda x


----------



## Evo7

Twinkle Canelli said:


> Hi Sara
> 
> Great to hear from you. Is that my prognosis? 5 years and things will still be the same?!! No!!! I came here from Caterham/Purley in Surrey (near Croydon) to give my daughter a better life and education - and I thought it would be better for me too,
> 
> What about you? Where are you from? And how far are you from Savona or Genova? I'm about and hour and a bit north from both... Amanda x


Hi Amanda ,I'm from Manchester & came here to live with my boyfiend,I'd had enough of the UK I knew Imperia wasn't very exciting before I came but made the switch anyway,I'm about 1 hr from Savona. 
God no I hope you don't feel the same in another 3 yrs, I think even if you had a couple of friends just to go out with doing normal things that would make a big difference but what do you do go upto everybody in the street and say do u speak English ,it frustrates me very much that I'm not fluent in the Italian language having to rely on other people to do things for you I mean I can do most of the day to day things not a problem but it would be nice to speak to the locals now and again...What is it like where you live is it quiet or busy town near by?Sara


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Hi Sara

Have looked Imperia up on the map and I'm ashamed not to know where it is cos I drive past it quite often. Should have been passing today as we were supposed to be picking up our new car from Monaco but the guy that was coming to pick us up to take us there has let us down. Next weekend instead now. It's not too far for us to meet up. Last summer we did a few day trips to Alassio during the holidays, so maybe we could meet in the summer when the weather is a bit warmer?

I'm in a small town in winegrowing country. It's very much an agricultural community and everybody knows everybody else. The locals are very nice and I can go into town and ten people will say hello, but they are just acquaintances or people I see around all the time. I'm quite shy so I find it hard to make the first move, and the Italians are very family focussed and have no need or desire to let anyone it to their circle.

Like you, I can get by in shops and restaurants, and have someone that helps with telephone calls and paperwork, but my Italian isn't improving cos I don't get much opportunity to talk with anyone. 

Still.... the sun is shining today and the sky is so blue and that always lifts my spirits, as does taking the dog out for a walk through the vineyards. I've got a golden retriever - did you say that you had a dog? What have you got? Bonny will be 2 in May and is awfully badly behaved - doesn't take a blind bit of notice of anything I say - bit like my daughter!!

Gotta go now - have promised my daughter a couple of hours window shopping in Alessandria. Maybe talk later? Have a nice day and enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## Evo7

Hi Amanda, How was your day?if you prefer you can send me your email address? Speak to you soon Sara x


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Hi Sara

Had a good day thanks. We went to this supermarket that's about 40 minutes away and has a few nice shops in the complex. Don't know about what it's like your way, but shopping here is so limited - all the supermarkets where I am sell exactly the same stuff and sometimes you have to go a bit further to get things you take for granted in the UK, like smoked mackerel and brown sugar... We didn't buy much - my daughter is almost 14 and has just realised she likes clothes shopping, and she is obsessed with nail varnish so we bought her a t-shirt and some nail varnish and we spent a long time just looking and trying things on, then had some pizza and an icecream, did the food shopping in the supermarket and drove back. 

Now we're just settling down in front of Harry Hill and Take Me Out. I've opened a bottle of red wine and lit some candles.... and will probably fall asleep as soon as I sit on the sofa!

What about your day? What did you do? I'm not sure what we do about exchanging e mail addresses as I thought it wasn't allowed. I only joined this forum yesterday and am not sure how things are done?? - I know I can't personal message anyone yet... Amanda x


----------



## Evo7

Twinkle Canelli said:


> Hi Sara
> 
> Had a good day thanks. We went to this supermarket that's about 40 minutes away and has a few nice shops in the complex. Don't know about what it's like your way, but shopping here is so limited - all the supermarkets where I am sell exactly the same stuff and sometimes you have to go a bit further to get things you take for granted in the UK, like smoked mackerel and brown sugar... We didn't buy much - my daughter is almost 14 and has just realised she likes clothes shopping, and she is obsessed with nail varnish so we bought her a t-shirt and some nail varnish and we spent a long time just looking and trying things on, then had some pizza and an icecream, did the food shopping in the supermarket and drove back.
> 
> Now we're just settling down in front of Harry Hill and Take Me Out. I've opened a bottle of red wine and lit some candles.... and will probably fall asleep as soon as I sit on the sofa!
> 
> What about your day? What did you do? I'm not sure what we do about exchanging e mail addresses as I thought it wasn't allowed. I only joined this forum yesterday and am not sure how things are done?? - I know I can't personal message anyone yet... Amanda x


Aaahh I see what you mean about the email address ,they remove it & they says it's 5 posts for private mes, well it sounds like you had a nice day,getting out the house makes us feel normal haha I used to love shopping especially fro clothes but that has long gone out of my life ,one advantage of living in Imperia is you don't spend any money because there is nothing to spend it on,sometimes I take trips out to Nice in France for a nosey I actualy prefer France.
I just took my dog out to the beach today when food shopping also,my dog is a boxer & she is 11 yrs old she's not in the best of shape at the moment which makes me sad . I agree when the sun is shining it almost feels like you don't have any troubles & me too will be watching English tv I never watch Italian sky ,sat nights on UK sky are not so great at the moment .. Sure we can meet up speak to you soon enjoy your evening Sara x


----------



## kimberleyxx

hi there !! i am only 21 .. but i have moved to piemonte last week and if your wanting some company reguardless of age and would like to meet up just post a message on here to me ! there can only be more people that just you like this so im sure more people will post back to you ! also i know the family i am living with has an english teacher aswell who is mid fourties maybe fifties .. i suppose after ive met her a couple of times i can pass your nuber on to hher? im sure she is from liverpool originally ! im also starting italian courses tomorrow in via san secondo the group is called YWCA and the enrollment fee is like 15 euros for the year im sure why dont you come along , maybe i can meet you somewhere for coffee before ? x


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Hi

Whereabouts are you? I'm near Canelli/Nizza Monferrato....


----------



## kimberleyxx

ohh i have no idea where that is !! i live near via galleleo ferraris , is this close to you ?! im free usually from about 10-4pm but tomorrow i have the italian class and then im busy at 1 o'clock ish ! but most other days im fine to do .. and any time after about 8-9 pm  x


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Oh no you're actually in Torino? That's more than an hour away in the car for me!!! Shame, cos I'd like to do a language course!!! x


----------



## kimberleyxx

have you searched for any in your area ? there has to be some people who speak english , what about the english teacher at your daughters school? maybe she has some friends , find out at the next parents evening  aww thats a shame! bbut still when im free on the weekend we should definatly arrange to do something xx


----------



## environ

Twinkle Canelli said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to this expat forum thing and not sure how it works.... but.... I've been living in Italy for 2 years now with my 13 year old daughter. It's been tough on us both, but finally things have turned a corner for her and she is totally fluent, thriving at school and her social life is just starting to flourish. Since we arrived, I have concentrated on her and my needs have been put on hold. Now that she doesn't need me so much, I am disallusioned to realise that I am no further forward than when I first arrived. My Italian is still rubbish, I have made no friends, and quiet frankly I'm bored and lonely. I've done my best to find a job but work is scarce here even for the Italians. Now I'm trying to find unpaid work just so that I can mix with people and learn the language and I've even approached the local dog rescue place and been turned down as a volunteer!
> 
> I'm not about to chuck it all in and retreat back to the UK now things have finally started working out for my daughter, but I really need somebody to talk to!!! My confidence has dipped so low that I find I hardly want to get out of bed in the mornings. The less you do, the less you want to do..... I did join a yoga class for a few months, but it was expensive and although things aren't that difficult financially, it seemed a bit of a luxury so I bought a dvd from Amazon instead! Sometimes I find I can go for a week or 10 days without speaking to another soul.... my daughter usually has IPod earphones plugged in all the time and sniggers at my attempts to speak Italian... My man works away for 2 or 3 months at a time to finance the building of our dream house here so I really am all alone most of the time, and he can't understand what I've got to complain about.
> 
> About me.... I'm late 40s but feel as if I'm much younger!!! I'm interested in cooking, gardening, shopping, dogs, cats and horses and have two children but the oldest at 28 is still in London.
> 
> If there is anyone out there near Canelli/Asti/Alba/Aqui Terme please get in touch and save my sanity.... otherwise, I'm very grateful to any suggestions and words of wisdom from anyone elsewhere.......


hello my name is patricia and we have a holiday home in sessame which is only
a few miles from you i will be starting to come over to italy in april we can arrange
to meet for coffee in nizza if you want .


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Hi Patricia!

That would be great - my daughter is at school in Nizza at La Madonna. Sessame..... is that between Nizza and Acqui Terme? I know I drive through it sometimes but can't picture it....

Are you in the UK at the moment and if so whereabouts?

Amanda


----------



## maryann

*Hello*



Twinkle Canelli said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to this expat forum thing and not sure how it works.... but.... I've been living in Italy for 2 years now with my 13 year old daughter. It's been tough on us both, but finally things have turned a corner for her and she is totally fluent, thriving at school and her social life is just starting to flourish. Since we arrived, I have concentrated on her and my needs have been put on hold. Now that she doesn't need me so much, I am disallusioned to realise that I am no further forward than when I first arrived. My Italian is still rubbish, I have made no friends, and quiet frankly I'm bored and lonely. I've done my best to find a job but work is scarce here even for the Italians. Now I'm trying to find unpaid work just so that I can mix with people and learn the language and I've even approached the local dog rescue place and been turned down as a volunteer!
> 
> I'm not about to chuck it all in and retreat back to the UK now things have finally started working out for my daughter, but I really need somebody to talk to!!! My confidence has dipped so low that I find I hardly want to get out of bed in the mornings. The less you do, the less you want to do..... I did join a yoga class for a few months, but it was expensive and although things aren't that difficult financially, it seemed a bit of a luxury so I bought a dvd from Amazon instead! Sometimes I find I can go for a week or 10 days without speaking to another soul.... my daughter usually has IPod earphones plugged in all the time and sniggers at my attempts to speak Italian... My man works away for 2 or 3 months at a time to finance the building of our dream house here so I really am all alone most of the time, and he can't understand what I've got to complain about.
> 
> About me.... I'm late 40s but feel as if I'm much younger!!! I'm interested in cooking, gardening, shopping, dogs, cats and horses and have two children but the oldest at 28 is still in London.
> 
> If there is anyone out there near Canelli/Asti/Alba/Aqui Terme please get in touch and save my sanity.... otherwise, I'm very grateful to any suggestions and words of wisdom from anyone elsewhere.......


Hello, there, Twinkle Canelli,
I would love to save your sanity. I have a feeling that in writing your message, you will receive many many helpful replies. You will find that the people who subscribe to this forum are very friendly and understand much of what you have said.

My name is MaryAnn and my husband and I live permanently in Praia A Mare, Calabria. I am of Sicilian background, having lived with my Italian born relatives, all grandparents, in the same 3 floor building when I grew up. We moved here, in the South, in October, 2010, from the United States...NY State to be exact. Our town is 5 hours south of Rome, by train, about 3 hours south of Naples. We are here because Italy simply called out to me and I needed to be at my origin, especially since my parents died in 2005 and 2006. I was the only child.

We love dogs, also. We have brought our 2 Golden Retrievers over from the States. There is so much to do, Twinkle; Lots of fun things, and there is a great need of dog rescue. I am surprised you were turned down. There are tons of strays here.

Please write back if you feel like it, ok?

Thanks, and try to have a good day. I know it is hard at times, but there are ways to help. Be well.

MaryAnn


----------



## Ed in Italy

Twinkle,
You'd do well to improve your Italian, but you need to get out and about to do that. If I were you, I'd start teaching English just to have some contact. You don't have to be a teacher per se; you could start like I did, by doing conversation with adults or helping students with their English homework. And if you're lucky like I was, this thing will snowball. I'm now at the point that I'm refusing teaching work. Get your daughter to help you write an advert. Hard copies can be posted in supermarkets, dry cleaners, stationery stores, etc. You can place an ad on a web site like kijiji.it.
If you live near a major city (like Torino) there are expat organizations, but I would recommend against surrounding yourself only with English-speaking people 'cause you need to integrate.

Ed



Twinkle Canelli said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to this expat forum thing and not sure how it works.... but.... I've been living in Italy for 2 years now with my 13 year old daughter. It's been tough on us both, but finally things have turned a corner for her and she is totally fluent, thriving at school and her social life is just starting to flourish. Since we arrived, I have concentrated on her and my needs have been put on hold. Now that she doesn't need me so much, I am disallusioned to realise that I am no further forward than when I first arrived. My Italian is still rubbish, I have made no friends, and quiet frankly I'm bored and lonely. I've done my best to find a job but work is scarce here even for the Italians. Now I'm trying to find unpaid work just so that I can mix with people and learn the language and I've even approached the local dog rescue place and been turned down as a volunteer!
> 
> I'm not about to chuck it all in and retreat back to the UK now things have finally started working out for my daughter, but I really need somebody to talk to!!! My confidence has dipped so low that I find I hardly want to get out of bed in the mornings. The less you do, the less you want to do..... I did join a yoga class for a few months, but it was expensive and although things aren't that difficult financially, it seemed a bit of a luxury so I bought a dvd from Amazon instead! Sometimes I find I can go for a week or 10 days without speaking to another soul.... my daughter usually has IPod earphones plugged in all the time and sniggers at my attempts to speak Italian... My man works away for 2 or 3 months at a time to finance the building of our dream house here so I really am all alone most of the time, and he can't understand what I've got to complain about.
> 
> About me.... I'm late 40s but feel as if I'm much younger!!! I'm interested in cooking, gardening, shopping, dogs, cats and horses and have two children but the oldest at 28 is still in London.
> 
> If there is anyone out there near Canelli/Asti/Alba/Aqui Terme please get in touch and save my sanity.... otherwise, I'm very grateful to any suggestions and words of wisdom from anyone elsewhere.......


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Thanks MaryAnn,

I have been emotionally uplifted by all the lovely words of wisdom and encouragement.... I too have a golden retriever - she's Italian born, and will be 2 in May. Crazy as anything - still an overgrown puppy - we've just come back from walking round the flood plains and she went mad through the puddles and then rolled about in the mud. We're confined to the kitchen now until she's dry and I can brush it all out! I'll keep trying with the animal rescue places here - the one nearest me is funded by the comune and they only want volunteers for walking the dogs in the afternoons, but I am only free in the mornings! I'm not fussed what animals I'm helping so I'm going to try cats next - I just need to be needed!!!

I do love it here in a lot of ways - I'm always busy - I just get lonely and miss the girly chats and laughter that I used to share with the friends and family I had in England. I don't seem to have much in common with them now. I really am very fortunate - I just have to keep remembering that!

When our house is built we plan to have chickens and maybe a donkey and my man will retire and everything will be wonderful. I just need to build myself a satisfactory life until that happens... I was a very independent career woman in London and since I came here I seem to have lost my identity, which in turn has sapped my confidence. I just need to find it again!!!

And Ed, you are absolutely right - I think that offering help with English may be the only thing there is a market for here, although opportunities will be somewhat limited as I live in quite a small town and very few people speak any English at all, apart from the school children. Such is my lack of confidence at the moment that the thought of teaching anyone anything absolutely terrifies me. I might browse the net and see if there are any suggested lesson plans that would give a good basis to start from as I just wouldn't know where to start teaching someone a foreign language. I also need to improve my Italian so that I can communicate with them!


----------



## SallyDavis

*Saying hello from Cavaria*

Hi there, I was moved by your post. I've been here in Cavaria near Gallarate, sadly a way off from you, for nearly a year. I speak good italian and even so, it's taken al this time for the people I know to start to trust me!! It's weird and I know what you're going through. your daughter will fit in easily as kids do! I notice another person suggested you teach - yes, I agree. I'm a marketing professional and have found it impossible so far to get work in that field so am doing some teaching. Being mother tongue English you'll find people will pay you just to chat to them. You'll feel useful and it will definitely help. Get dressed up for each session and you'll feel you're really doing something worthwhile. Look the part they will respect you more! I wish I lived nearer to you, I'd be very happy to be friends! I'm a little older than you an dhave a grown up son living in England. I came over here to help a little church - we're not catholics but just live according to the bible over here we're called Cristiani evangelici! I'm mad about Jesus and the freedom he's given me and generally am very happy and upbeat, but I too get moments when I feel very cut off, so I know what you mean! 
I was thinking maybe you could do an exchange with a switched on Italian teach them English in exchange for some Italian lessons. You'd both benefit and it wouldn't cost a single Euro. How about doing it around cooking or something then you can eat the result as well and invite some other folk. I'm not sure what your name is but my phon enumber is I'm going back to the UK for 4 days tomorrow bu twill be back next week. 
I will be praying for you that you'll find someone near you who you can be good friends with, who you can laugh with and rediscover fun in your life. A big hug from Cavaria. Sally 




Twinkle Canelli said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to this expat forum thing and not sure how it works.... but.... I've been living in Italy for 2 years now with my 13 year old daughter. It's been tough on us both, but finally things have turned a corner for her and she is totally fluent, thriving at school and her social life is just starting to flourish. Since we arrived, I have concentrated on her and my needs have been put on hold. Now that she doesn't need me so much, I am disallusioned to realise that I am no further forward than when I first arrived. My Italian is still rubbish, I have made no friends, and quiet frankly I'm bored and lonely. I've done my best to find a job but work is scarce here even for the Italians. Now I'm trying to find unpaid work just so that I can mix with people and learn the language and I've even approached the local dog rescue place and been turned down as a volunteer!
> 
> I'm not about to chuck it all in and retreat back to the UK now things have finally started working out for my daughter, but I really need somebody to talk to!!! My confidence has dipped so low that I find I hardly want to get out of bed in the mornings. The less you do, the less you want to do..... I did join a yoga class for a few months, but it was expensive and although things aren't that difficult financially, it seemed a bit of a luxury so I bought a dvd from Amazon instead! Sometimes I find I can go for a week or 10 days without speaking to another soul.... my daughter usually has IPod earphones plugged in all the time and sniggers at my attempts to speak Italian... My man works away for 2 or 3 months at a time to finance the building of our dream house here so I really am all alone most of the time, and he can't understand what I've got to complain about.
> 
> About me.... I'm late 40s but feel as if I'm much younger!!! I'm interested in cooking, gardening, shopping, dogs, cats and horses and have two children but the oldest at 28 is still in London.
> 
> If there is anyone out there near Canelli/Asti/Alba/Aqui Terme please get in touch and save my sanity.... otherwise, I'm very grateful to any suggestions and words of wisdom from anyone elsewhere.......


----------



## environ

Twinkle Canelli said:


> Hi Patricia!
> 
> That would be great - my daughter is at school in Nizza at La Madonna. Sessame..... is that between Nizza and Acqui Terme? I know I drive through it sometimes but can't picture it....
> 
> Are you in the UK at the moment and if so whereabouts?
> 
> Amanda


Hello Amanda,
I live in lincoln at the moment ,i will be in sessame in april i will let you have the
dates,my neighbour is italian from milan but speaks english and is very helpful
if you need anything. i will give you dates etc later
regards
patricia


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Thanks Sally

It's really good to know that there are people out there who care! I too have a grown up son who I left in London - he's 28 and doing well, but hasn't got himself organised enough yet to get a passport and get over here! I'm sure when he does, he won't want to go home again so I should enjoy the peace! 

You must be up by the airport?? I'm a couple of hours south of you so that's a shame, but joining the Forum has already done so much good for me - I have spoken to so many lovely people who are feeling similarly to me. I had initially thought that I should shun English people and English ways and really embrace the Italian culture, but now realise that it was an unrealistic idea and that actually most Italian people are not interested in letting an English person into their already established circle. 

I am now getting used to the idea of offering English language services and think that it is the best way to mix with the locals and learn a bit more Italian - I just have to gain a little confidence first!

Hope you have a good trip to the UK and look forward to talking to you on your return

Amanda


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Thanks Patricia

We'll definitely make plans to meet when you arrive here!

Ciao
Amanda


----------



## stacey812000

*hi*

hi im stacey and im 30, living just at the exit of ovada.......i know exactly how you are feeling, and like you my man works 4 months away on the ships, so totally undertsand you......i have a 9 month old labrador, dont work, and struggle with the language after 5 years of being here, anyway would love to hear from you, and maybe one day meet up

stacey


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Hi Stacey

Lovely to hear from you. Ovada isn't that far.... it's just past Acqui Terme isn't it? When we first started coming here we used to fly in to Genoa and stop at the Bennets at Ovada to pick up milk and stuff - I'll have a look and see how long it would take me to drive down. 

Don't know if I mentioned, but I've got a golden retriever - she'll be two next month but is still very puppylike - I think our dogs would definitely like to meet! 

Do you have children? And how do you fill your days? The weather has been terrible for the last week so I'm particularly fed up right now, but I know things will feel better when the sun shines again!


----------



## stacey812000

hi......thats a quick reply....love it, so you are on the computer alot aswel to pass time lol?

no i dont have any children yet although thats on the cards, but my dog s enough at the minute haha.....

as for passing time, i love walking and gardening, what about you......

maybe we could meet halfway, we could meet in acqui terme, as its not far.....

do you use facebook.....i do!!! pm me your details and i will search for you

well keep in touch......

another boring day ahead the rain is on its way......i also have my family coming to stay on saturday so im free after the 30th! well stay well x


----------



## wen20

Hi,
I'm new to the site and also not sure how things work either. I'm a language teacher currently in UK but planning to relocate within a year to the Verona area with my husband and daughter. My husband is Italian but has been away from Italy now for 15 years so I think even for him it will be challenging at first. Plus, we don't know anyone in the Verona area. I know I'd be a bit far from you but it would be good to exchange experiences perhaps. I hope things have improved for you since your post and that you've met people through this forum. 
My main concern is moving my daughter [12] to an Italian-speaking school. May I ask what support your daughter was given? Also, I read that your decision to re-locate was to improve your quality of life etc. Now that you are in a position to compare the UK with Italy and especially with regards to bringing up a teenager do you still think Italy is the better option? I can think of many reasons why you would want to leave the UK but I suppose I still worry that I'm doing the right thing for her future etc. I spent a lot of time in Italy in my 20s and much prefer the culture and way of life over there and think it would be better for my daughter in the long run if we re-located. Anyway, I'd be grateful for your views.


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Hi

Yes I've spoken to a few people through the forum, but only one person that's actually been close enough to meet!

I'll gladly share my experiences with you.... but it will be a bit longwinded, and I'm tired so at times it might not make much sense! 

Overall, I think Italy is a much better place to bring a teenager up. I deliberately timed it so that she finished primary in the UK and started secondary in Italy. Because of the lack of language skills, she repeated the last year of primary to give her time to learn a bit of Italian and she will always now be a year behind. That hasn't been much of a problem for her really, as in Italy it's quite common for kids to be held back a year if they don't get adequate marks so there are a couple of other girls in her class that are the same age. 

I found a very nice local lady to teach her Italian privately and when we arrived in August she had a few hours lessons every day until school started in September. Since then, she's needed her for a couple of hours after school each day to help with homework and unfortunately she still needs her even now. It has been very expensive and I didn't expect her to still be going now, but subjects like History, Geography, Italian Grammar, Science and Technology are even now, full of new vocabulary and she still needs help with homework, particularly essays. Hopefully it won't be for much longer. Having said that, her marks are excellent, and her attitude to school has improved. Italian school is so much more competitive and she really wants to do well. And she is now beating some of the Italian kids! 

However, it was tough on her, and at times it was horrible for both of us.... I don't know how we survived it!!! But you would have support from your husband, and a lot of our problems were due to the fact that my daughter was so shy, and that I was alone with nobody to share my frustrations with. Also it depends on your daughter's attitude. Mine didn't want to be here - but now she wouldn't want to go back to the UK!

I do believe it is a better opportunity for her - she is fluent in a second language and much more confident now. When I think of the UK comprehensive she would have gone to I shudder. Kids here seem to grow up much more slowly, it's a much safer environment, and people are happy! We leave our back door open, and don't lock the car overnight - in the UK my car was being broken into every week! But we live in a small town in an agricultural community - I really don't know what it's like in Verona - I know some big towns do have problems....

And the culture..... I'm afraid we don't do many "cultural" things! But we do enjoy the relaxed cafe society... we have lunch out every Friday (school finishes at 13.00 three days a week and at 16.30 the other two days).... sitting in the sun outside the local bar where we know most of the other customers (not well, but well enough to say hello to). Summer evenings are wonderful - there's always live music or a festa to go to somewhere nearby that doesn't cost anything.... and of course school breaks up on the 13th June and they go back middle of September, so that means visits to the pool several times a week, or days at the coast....or just sitting outside a cafe watching the world go by, or pottering in the garden. Last sumnmer we drove up to Aosta for a couple of days, and over to Venice for a week. This year we're hoping to do Rome, or Pisa, Lucca and Florence. 

So.... what will you do? Yes, I think it's a better place for a teenager, and just the experience of another culture is an education in itself. In this economic climate, I like to think I've given my daughter something special, something that will make her stand out from the crowd when she's job hunting. But do think of yourself and not just your daughter.... my life is lonely, and work is impossible to find. I'm lucky in that I don't need to work, but I really would like to, just for the social life. It's tough leaving friends and family.... If I had the chance to turn the clock back I'm not sure I would have come!!!!

I don't know if this has helped you much - I've kind of waffled on a bit - but please don't hesitate to ask questions if it helps

Talk soon
Amanda


----------



## wen20

Hi Amanda,
thanks so much for you thoughts. I think you are right about bringing up your daughter in Italy-not only has she now got another language but she is enjoying a more outdoors lifestyle in a better climate and in an environment where she doesn't feel pressurised to grow up too quickly. I used to teach in a comprehensive school and I think that's when I felt a move to Italy could offer more. Depressingly, a lot of the kids were already binge drinking at the weekends etc. 
Obviously, your move was tough at the beginning but what an achievement now!
Having your daughter start school a year below seems to have been a great idea. My daughter will be older than yours was when we move so I need to figure out whether she can start scuola media a year earlier. What UK school years correspond to scuola media? I think its year 7,8,9?
With hindsight I wish we'd moved when she was younger. How did you select a school for your daughter? Did you look round a few? Did they appoint a specific teacher with English to support her in lessons at the beginning? If so, is there a specific Italian term for this support? I am starting to make approaches to schools in the coming weeks so it would be useful to know.
Ciao for now
Wendy


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Hi Wendy

I had a year or so to plan our move, and we did get to know a few people here in that time. The school was recommended by everyone - it's a private catholic convent school, but costs a fraction of a UK private school - about 700 euros a term for scuola media and that includes lunches on the long days, which are 3 courses and excellent! However the state schools are all very good and there are lots of people around who are willing to help teach Italian privately for very little cost. 

It was a bit of a mess when Georgia started as the head teacher changed between the time I enrolled her and she actually started, and we got to Christmas and realised nobody knew she didn't speak Italian apart from her form teacher, and she was letting her read English books in class as she thought it was a short term thing! After that, they supplied someone to help her in certain classes, and she'd also have sessions with this lady instead of having to do English and PE. Because of the change in head teacher, I did end up paying for this extra help but it wasn't a lot and it really helped out long term with Georgia's understanding of Italian grammar. When she was really unhappy we did look at the option to send her to an International school and visited 3 or 4, but decided that it wasn't actually going to help her language skills and the fees were more like UK school fees. In the end, Georgia herself made the decision to stay where she was. You are right in that Scuola Media is years 7, 8 and 9... I have to say, English people are very popular and well respected in Italy, and the school children made a real effort to help Georgia feel at home. 

Tell me, where are you coming from, in England?? I am curious cos your views to comprehensives etc seem to mirror my own, and our reasons for leaving seem identical! (I came from south London - Croydon/Caterham/Purley in Surrey) I felt that just a few weeks in Georgia's allotted secondary school would taint her and after that there would be no going back!! Silly, I know! 

Today, Georgia came out of school and said she got the highest mark in her class for her Science test so we are happy! 

Don't hesitate to ask me anything....I wish I'd thought to join this forum before I came!!

Amanda


----------



## Renpa

Hi! I just joined the forum as well, and saw this thread. I am also getting lonely as my husbnd works long hours during the week and I too, dont speak Italian yet. I hope things will get better for you, I think the older you get the harder it is to get out and meet people. Im currently in Gallarate, about 30 minutes north of Milan towards Como. I dont think youre too far from me but Im not sure. If youre close enough and have transportation you could come this way for a day trip? 
Ciao,
Rene


----------



## Renpa

Hi! I just joined the forum as well, and saw this thread. I am also getting lonely as my husbnd works long hours during the week and I too, dont speak Italian yet. I hope things will get better for you, I think the older you get the harder it is to get out and meet people. Im currently in Gallarate, about 30 minutes north of Milan towards Como. I dont think youre too far from me but Im not sure. If youre close enough and have transportation you could come this way for a day trip? Ciao, Rene


----------



## wen20

Hi Amanda,
just got back from a trip to Italy and didn't have access to computer for a lot of the time but anyway, thanks for your reply. The trip was sort of a fact-finding mission and I'm now contacting schools, of the type you recommend, although we haven't finalised the location yet. The Veneto region seems to be good for us though, with access to lakes, sea and mountain. How did you decide on your location? In your area, I only know the Ligurain coastline but not so well but its a lovely part of the world and handy for France too.
I share your opinions on comprehensive schools in the UK, mainly because I've taught in them! I'm not from your area of the uk [East Yorkshire] and actually my daughter is in a good state school, all-girls [although there are "tainting" issues as you put it! ] but its kind of the wider picture of how the UK is at the moment coupled with the desire for a more outdoors lifestyle that is prompting our decision. Weather can get me down here in Yorkshire, chilly even in Summer a lot of the time. On our trip to Italy at least it was how Spring should be. When it rains, it rains and the sight of that blue sky really lifts your spirits on a morning. I'm not greedy for sun, I just want to experience the 4 seasons. How long are summer holidays at your daughter's school? Hope all is well with you.Look forward to hearing your latest. Wendy


----------



## MarkProsser

Hey!!! We're moving to Italy next month, well end of May actually - north of Milan near Lake Como. Not sure I could let Delfina (My Wife) read this thread, every one seems a little down!! Let me tell you the UK is horrible right now, it's always grey, it's always raining and we never see the sun or blue sky. I can't wait to get to Italy and if any of you are up our way, call in we'd love to see you. Best wishes Mark


----------



## Vallecamonica

Twinkle Canelli said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to this expat forum thing and not sure how it works.... but.... I've been living in Italy for 2 years now with my 13 year old daughter. It's been tough on us both, but finally things have turned a corner for her and she is totally fluent, thriving at school and her social life is just starting to flourish. Since we arrived, I have concentrated on her and my needs have been put on hold. Now that she doesn't need me so much, I am disallusioned to realise that I am no further forward than when I first arrived. My Italian is still rubbish, I have made no friends, and quiet frankly I'm bored and lonely. I've done my best to find a job but work is scarce here even for the Italians. Now I'm trying to find unpaid work just so that I can mix with people and learn the language and I've even approached the local dog rescue place and been turned down as a volunteer!
> 
> I'm not about to chuck it all in and retreat back to the UK now things have finally started working out for my daughter, but I really need somebody to talk to!!! My confidence has dipped so low that I find I hardly want to get out of bed in the mornings. The less you do, the less you want to do..... I did join a yoga class for a few months, but it was expensive and although things aren't that difficult financially, it seemed a bit of a luxury so I bought a dvd from Amazon instead! Sometimes I find I can go for a week or 10 days without speaking to another soul.... my daughter usually has IPod earphones plugged in all the time and sniggers at my attempts to speak Italian... My man works away for 2 or 3 months at a time to finance the building of our dream house here so I really am all alone most of the time, and he can't understand what I've got to complain about.
> 
> About me.... I'm late 40s but feel as if I'm much younger!!! I'm interested in cooking, gardening, shopping, dogs, cats and horses and have two children but the oldest at 28 is still in London.
> 
> If there is anyone out there near Canelli/Asti/Alba/Aqui Terme please get in touch and save my sanity.... otherwise, I'm very grateful to any suggestions and words of wisdom from anyone elsewhere.......



Hi Amanda,
Your story is the same like mine.
I live here in Darfo Boario Terme, Nord Italy. For 2 years now. Have a little baby almost 10 months. My husband own a restaurant, and always busy with the restaurant. At home only me with the baby who can't speak yet. For this time I feel really lonely. I can speak with my husband, but what I need is FRIENDS .
I don't have driving license yet because my italian still really horrible. I did course once, but still terrible. 
The people here are nice, they always told me to called them. But everytime I called them to hanging out, they always said that they have a lot of things to do. They said will call me latter, but nothing. So, after 2 years try and try to make a friends, I gave up. 
I hope we can send each other email?
Have a nice day amanda


----------



## wen20

Hi, I am moving to Treviso soon with my family and saw your reply to thread about the yukky UK weather. Just wondering if you have made your move yet and if so how are you finding daily life in Italy as compared to UK. Wendy


----------



## tonygearuk

*Your reply*

Hi Amanda

Thanks for your reply, as yet I don't know how to simply reply to that so have to do it this way. Any help would be gladly taken.

sorry to hear you're so lonely, I've only been here two months so things are not too bad at the moment.

My wife and I decide to give work until Christmas to see how things work out before coming here permanently. In the meantime she get's over about once a month to try to start integrating. We are lucky in that I know quite a few people from work but there are times when you want to forget work and do something different. 

Having a fully expensed car means I can get around very easily so if you are ever bored I would be happy to have a chat and a coffee where ever is convenient, let me know

Tony


----------



## melo

Hello
We are moving to Milan in Oct
Does anyone can tell me some reviews about ASM??? What about international school of milan? We have a 7 years old and a 4 years old. Thanks 
Monica


----------



## curly sue

[



Hi! I have just joined this site , as like you i am living in North Italy and struggling to adjust to life here. I have also been over here 2 years and it seems harder now than back then!! 
I feel that i can completely understand you and what you are going through, although my partner is home at night and weekends so for you that must be soooo difficult being just you and your daughter. 
I work part time hours but find when i get back in the afternoon, my day is over. I have luckily got 2 english friends but one is a collegue and the other has a family so we meet up once a week.
Its good that you have volunteered for work, but reading your message it came to mind that how about trying an italian course for expats. I went once back in april (only one class) as i was having problems driving there but i met a really nice finnish girl and we are in touch. I just thought if you are similar to me, you need help with the language and at the same time it will get you out, and help to meet others?
It really touched me to read how you feel, because i feel im really low right now and feel like im a different person to who i was when i arrived here, like you ive lost a lot of confidence and having a lot of trouble with sleep. 
I think you have concentrated so much on adjusting your daughter that you have put yourself on the side and forgot what you need, however saying that if you are like me, i always feel that although i like it here, i miss home and all the things that made me who i was back there. Do you get oppurtunity to get back for a weekend etc? Sometimes it is what you need, a break and to get your mind off feeling lonely etc as i do often. Anyway im glad to find somebody here that i can relate to and hope that we can be in touch and share feelings,.
I am 31 and my interests are cooking, shopping, reading , music and keeping fit. I look forward to hearing from you and in the meantime chin up! xx


QUOTE=Twinkle Canelli;729725]Hi

I'm new to this expat forum thing and not sure how it works.... but.... I've been living in Italy for 2 years now with my 13 year old daughter. It's been tough on us both, but finally things have turned a corner for her and she is totally fluent, thriving at school and her social life is just starting to flourish. Since we arrived, I have concentrated on her and my needs have been put on hold. Now that she doesn't need me so much, I am disallusioned to realise that I am no further forward than when I first arrived. My Italian is still rubbish, I have made no friends, and quiet frankly I'm bored and lonely. I've done my best to find a job but work is scarce here even for the Italians. Now I'm trying to find unpaid work just so that I can mix with people and learn the language and I've even approached the local dog rescue place and been turned down as a volunteer! 

I'm not about to chuck it all in and retreat back to the UK now things have finally started working out for my daughter, but I really need somebody to talk to!!! My confidence has dipped so low that I find I hardly want to get out of bed in the mornings. The less you do, the less you want to do..... I did join a yoga class for a few months, but it was expensive and although things aren't that difficult financially, it seemed a bit of a luxury so I bought a dvd from Amazon instead! Sometimes I find I can go for a week or 10 days without speaking to another soul.... my daughter usually has IPod earphones plugged in all the time and sniggers at my attempts to speak Italian... My man works away for 2 or 3 months at a time to finance the building of our dream house here so I really am all alone most of the time, and he can't understand what I've got to complain about. 

About me.... I'm late 40s but feel as if I'm much younger!!! I'm interested in cooking, gardening, shopping, dogs, cats and horses and have two children but the oldest at 28 is still in London. 

If there is anyone out there near Canelli/Asti/Alba/Aqui Terme please get in touch and save my sanity.... otherwise, I'm very grateful to any suggestions and words of wisdom from anyone elsewhere.......[/QUOTE]


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Hi Curly Sue!!!

Oh how refreshing to find someone who feels the same, although it is not too bad now as my daughter is on holiday from school. I've just come back from taking my husband to the airport as he has been here for 10 days so I'm tired and need to get to bed now. But it's always hectic and exciting when he's here and now here come the down days!!

Tell me where you are in Northern Italy? I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you are near me! I too like shopping and cooking and I'm trying to keep fit but it's hard in this heat and when my husband is here and we're out all the time! x


----------



## curly sue

[



Yes i can imagine that having your daughter around definately helps!! Im just back from work and yes its too hot to exercise as it is so humid and muggy! Im near to Marene, probably you havent heard of that, have you heard of Bra? Well i live in a little village, and i mean little! I am about 25 minutes from Alba. I sometimes go there at the weekend to the market or for shopping. X


QUOTE=Twinkle Canelli;816743]Hi Curly Sue!!!

Oh how refreshing to find someone who feels the same, although it is not too bad now as my daughter is on holiday from school. I've just come back from taking my husband to the airport as he has been here for 10 days so I'm tired and need to get to bed now. But it's always hectic and exciting when he's here and now here come the down days!!

Tell me where you are in Northern Italy? I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you are near me! I too like shopping and cooking and I'm trying to keep fit but it's hard in this heat and when my husband is here and we're out all the time! x[/QUOTE]


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Yay! I've looked it up on Google maps and you are about an hour's drive from me. I do come into Alba sometimes but I don't know it particularly well - it would seem that Alba is exactly half way between us. I am currently living in Santo Stefano Belbo.

I'm busy this weekend (unusally!) but maybe we can meet the following Saturday? Or during the week if you prefer? Just let me know. If you use Facebook and want to look me up on there, my name is Amanda Stroud and my profile picture is of my back! I tend to find it much quicker chatting through FB rather than through the forum x



curly sue said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i can imagine that having your daughter around definately helps!! Im just back from work and yes its too hot to exercise as it is so humid and muggy! Im near to Marene, probably you havent heard of that, have you heard of Bra? Well i live in a little village, and i mean little! I am about 25 minutes from Alba. I sometimes go there at the weekend to the market or for shopping. X


----------



## wen20

Hi again,
just thought I'd let you know that we have decided on Treviso as our re-location destination and I did take your advice and look round some private schools but as they are now on holiday things are moving slowly. I suppose the next challenge will be finding somewhere to live. I would welcome any advice you may have on dealing with estate agents and whether it is possible to find short term rents in Italy to begin with. Anyway, hope you are enjoying the long school holiday. My daughter is most impressed with the time Italian schoolchildren have off for summer! Wendy


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

wen20 said:


> Hi again,
> just thought I'd let you know that we have decided on Treviso as our re-location destination and I did take your advice and look round some private schools but as they are now on holiday things are moving slowly. I suppose the next challenge will be finding somewhere to live. I would welcome any advice you may have on dealing with estate agents and whether it is possible to find short term rents in Italy to begin with. Anyway, hope you are enjoying the long school holiday. My daughter is most impressed with the time Italian schoolchildren have off for summer! Wendy


Hi again Wendy!

Treviso is a beautiful place - we went there last year whilst visiting Venice for a couple of days in the summer. And you have the benefit of being near the coast too!!

Renting property in Italy generally seems to be long term, but I'm sure it is possible to find somewhere short term. My lease here started as a yearly one, we renewed it once for another year, and now we are on a month by month contract although we do have to give 3 months notice when we want to leave. A problem I found was that I wanted somewhere with a garden, i.e. not an apartment.... and there was nothing like that available here apart from this cavernous villa we have now with 6 bedrooms and 5 bathrooms - but at least there is plenty of space for friends and family to stay!!!

It's very hot here right now and I'm going to get in the paddling pool to cool off.... feel free to ask anything you want to!!!


----------



## HAVOC255

Hi, My name is Kevin and I just recently moved to Turin and I am interested in meeting people in the Turin area.


----------



## Legs11

Hi Curly Sue and Amanda, not sure whether you're still reading this thread, but I'm hopefully moving to your area soon and would love to meet you. Is your house ready now Amanda? We're in the process of buying a renovation project...can't wait to get started!

PS I have a dog too, his name is Otto and it sounds like he's more or less the same age as yours (3 in July), am always up for dog walks through the vines!


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Hi Legs 11! I don't read this much anymore, but have met a few people although none really close enough to see often. Whereabouts are you moving to? and when? And no, the house still isn't finished and will be another year or more.... just negotiating a move to a smaller rental house at the moment....


----------



## Legs11

Hi Amanda! House we're trying to buy is in Novello, nr Barolo. Shame it's not closer to you (we looked at lots of places nr Nizza, Canelli and SSBelbo). Not sure when we'll be moving down (due to complete by end March assuming all goes to plan) but not sure whether we'll move straight in or get some of the work done first. Either way we come down fairly regularly (living nr Milan at the mo), so we should try to meet up for a coffee/dog walk. Where's the house you're building/renovating?

Are you feeling better about stuff now? I hope so! I'm half Italian, which makes the language thing easier, but having to do all the talking on behalf of my husband is a little frustrating for both of us. Plus my Italian accent is good (vocab is v rusty tho), so locals expect me to know how everything works, even though I've never lived here as an adult.


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Aah Barolo isn't far from here.... hoping to get tickets for Elton John in July there!! I'm in Santo Stefano Belbo at the moment so it's certainly not far... and the new house is in Canelli. 

Let me know when you are next down this way and we can meet up. I don't mind driving anywhere for a bit of English conversation. In fact I'm not sure how far Novello is - i seem to recall a sign on the way to Malpensa, or maybe I'm thinking of Novara.... I'll personal message you my number... Ciao!


----------



## Legs11

Yes, that's Novara.  Novello is about 20mins SW of Alba, so not super-close to you, but not too far either. I should imagine we'll be down at some point in March, so I'll let you know.

Am I allowed to use PMs? I'm still a newbie...


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

I'll look it up on the sat nav when I get in the car next.... i'm only 20 mins from Alba so it can't be that far..... I sent you a pm but maybe you didn't get it yet.... maybe you need to do a few more posts - I think its 5


----------



## Legs11

Well...this is 5! Maybe it'll work now...


----------



## Legs11

Nope, still haven't received your message! Well, I'll post here next time we come down and we can make a plan, if you're free. Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Oh well, lost in cyperspace! what it said was that if you were on Facebook you could look me up..... I'll give you a clue.... I live in santo Stefano belbo and my profile pic is of my backside (no face showing) and the cover pic is of my dog..... without my surname it's a tough one I know!

Novello is only about 40 mins away from me - I sometimes go further to try a different supermarket! Let me know when you are around next... where exactly are you at the moment?


----------



## Legs11

Found you!  Have sent you a FB friend request.


At the moment we're staying in my parents' flat near Milan (they don't live here though, thank goodness). Not the prettiest area (quite industrial), but it's free, and not too long a drive to nicer places for dog walks etc. Though Otto misses his social walks in the parks in England, where he gets to run around and play with the other dogs. Italians are a bit weird about all that, don't you think? They're obsessed with his gender, it's the first thing they ask. And when we say he's male, they drag their dog away! Don't think anyone ever asked me his gender in the UK.


----------



## Kat84

Hi! My name is Katya.

I've been living in Turin for 4month and still don't know many people. I would like to make new friends and meet some international people living here.


----------



## Cara123

Twinkle Canelli said:


> Hi
> 
> About me.... I'm late 40s but feel as if I'm much younger!!! I'm interested in cooking, gardening, shopping, dogs, cats and horses and have two children but the oldest at 28 is still in London.


Late to the party as usual  I just joined this forum and was searching for anyone living here that has an interest in gardening as I'm always eager to learn more gardening tips from fellow green thumbs. I live quite a ways from you (Lecco in the north) and have been here for 10 years but believe me, learning the language is still an ongoing effort. Having an italian husband that speaks fluent english doesn't help, but I must say that watching italian news/programs has helped tremendously for me to understand what's being said. Speaking it fluently (and fast like italians), is another matter entirely, but I'm sure that one day I'll get there!


----------



## HAVOC255

Kat84 said:


> Hi! My name is Katya.
> 
> I've been living in Turin for 4month and still don't know many people. I would like to make new friends and meet some international people living here.


Hello Katya, 

My name is Kevin I am an American living here in Turin. I like meeting people from all over the world. Let me know and maybe we can arrange to meet up for a coffee sometime.


----------



## FionaScull

Hia! Im an Australian living in Moncalvo for five years now. We should meet up for coffee some time!


----------



## FionaScull

Here I am! Im an Aussie expat living in Moncalvo. Happy to come to catch up! I know how hard it can be too... Get in touch any way you can! Fiona x


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Hi Fiona! 

Things have changed a lot for me now and I have made lots of friends and started a business... life is hectic now, but I'm never too busy to meet new people! I'm not sure where you are, but I'm about half an hour south of Asti...


----------



## FionaScull

Twinkle Canelli said:


> Hi Fiona!
> 
> Things have changed a lot for me now and I have made lots of friends and started a business... life is hectic now, but I'm never too busy to meet new people! I'm not sure where you are, but I'm about half an hour south of Asti...


That's great to hear you're doing well. Sounds like you're over the 3 year hump. Dont know how much wine I drank in that time!! Hahaha! Im about 30 mins north of Asti. Maybe we could meet sometime! Love to hear about your business - I have lots of fingers in lots of pies too! Only way to survive is to fill up your life I reckon.


----------

